# First time roof cleaning before and after



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm in business now. Thanks to all for this addition to my services. This was twelve plus years of waterway wind, road construction and lot developement and house construction accumulation. Took two cleanings but it's good now. Now to the porch.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Looks great! What was the process and what product?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Look around the P-washing section see what you learn. That is what I did. I can do it but am in no position to attempt to teach the process. 

I wonder why this site isn't a pay in to be a member kind of thing. So much goodness here.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Look around the P-washing section see what you learn. That is what I did. I can do it but am in no position to attempt to teach the process.
> 
> I wonder why this site isn't a pay in to be a member kind of thing. So much goodness here.


that would certainly change the dynamic of this place!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

C'mon John,

Tell the truth. You Photo Shopped the "after picture" Didn't you? 


It's GORGEOUS ! 

Wanna try mine? I got creosote stains from a wood burning chimney. Look, even the satellites can see it


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> C'mon John,
> 
> Tell the truth. You Photo Shopped the "after picture" Didn't you?
> 
> ...


Hey Bill, I'm on my way over now I know your address. Got any more burgers for the grill?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I will bring the burgers and the beer just have some lobster ready if you would be so kind.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tim & John, 

Plenty of burgers or other beef. We don't do lobsters no more. Both the Wenderful and I have OD'ed on them long ago.

Now, son Jake is well versed at grilling up some mean brat's with peppers and onions. And the farm up the street should be picking fresh corn about now. 

Plenty of beers and the pool has cooled down to about 80. 


What time?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great. :thumbsup: A nice additional service.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice work John.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

*Congrats, you are a roof cleaner.*


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice work cleaning up those red shingles!


----------

